# Boomtown pub Calgary?



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Any of you gigging Calgarians ever played in this room? Corner of Macleod and Southland, between Wal-Mart and Crappy Tire.

What's it like? I'm playing there this weekend, haven't been in there since it was called Malarkeys a LONG time ago...


----------

